# Teichbau auf ein Neues...



## supmo1969 (13. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

heiße Guido, bin 47 Jahre alt und schon länger in diesem Forum angemeldet.

Das Thema Teich beschäftigt mich seit meinem 19 Lebensjahr.

1 Teich im elterlichen Garten

2 Teich im eigenen Garten ein Jahr später Teichvergrößerung

3 Teich nachdem wir im Februar 2010 umgezogen sind ging es im Juli 2010 mit dem Teichbau los.

2012 auf das Forum gestoßen, hätte ich es vorher gefunden, hätte ich einiges anders gemacht z.B. einen Bodenablauf, Filterung in Schwerkraft, GFK statt Folie

Habe hier viel gelesen und vor allem sehr gerne Bilder vom Teichbau geschaut, so dass ich den eigen Teichbau hier vorstellen möchte , auch wenn es schon was länger her ist und falls überhaupt Interesse besteht
Ausgangslage: sehr harter Boden
 
 
 
hätte nachts beregnen sollen, hätte die Buddelei erleichtert.

weitere Bilder folgen...in den nächsten Tagen

Gruß Guido


----------



## Flusi (13. März 2016)

supmo1969 schrieb:


> falls überhaupt Interesse besteht


   ... hallo Guido, da rennst Du hier wohl offene Türen ein! Falls noch nicht geschehen, ein herzliches Willkommen bei den "Aktiven"
Lass sehr gerne mal sehen, was Du so getrieben hast, denn zwischen obigen Bildern und dem Avatar liegen ja Welten...
LG Flusi


----------



## mariohbs (13. März 2016)

und Willkommen 

und Natürlich BILDER bitte bitte


----------



## trampelkraut (13. März 2016)

Hallo Guido!

Harter trockener Boden, da kann ich ein Lied von singen. Soviel kann man gar nicht bewässern das dass richtig in die Tiefe geht. Aber da muß man als Teichbauer durch.


----------



## supmo1969 (14. März 2016)

Danke erst mal für die Willkommensgrüße,
hier die nächsten Bilder


  Teich ist fertig 

oder auch nicht
       
später mehr, muss los


----------



## mariohbs (14. März 2016)

Ohh das sieht nach echter Knochenarbeit aus aber man darf drauf gespannt sein was draus wird 

Aber nen gutes Stückchen hast ja noch vor dir 

Wie geht´s dem Muskelkater?


----------



## supmo1969 (14. März 2016)

Oh, war schon Knochenarbeit, hat aber Spaß gemacht und der Muskelkater ist schon vergessen. Ist ja auch schon länger her.
Die Waage hat sich gefreut
Hier noch was zum Schauen
  
nach festem Boden kam leider Kies, so dass ich das Vorhaben Abstufungen zu modellieren, fallen lasssen musste 
  
   
  
nächster Rückschlag, im Bereich der Schüppe liegt die Drainageleitung der Dachentwässerung.
 
der erste Gast ist da 

 
erst mal alles irgendwie befestigen 
 
Zwischenlager

 
schon mal die Randsteine besorgt
   
zur Befestigung der Stufen wurde gemauert.

schöner Tag noch

Gruß Guido


----------



## mitch (14. März 2016)

Hallo Guido,
ja diesen Lehm-Beton kenne ich auch, hat aber auch so seine Vorteile - es Steilufer rutschen nicht so leicht nach beim graben.

wann warst du fertig, 2010 / 2011 oder immer noch bauen  

einmal Teichbau immer Teichbau


----------



## supmo1969 (14. März 2016)

Fertig ist man ja nie. Es gibt immer was zu verbessern
Wasser lief aber noch 2010


----------



## supmo1969 (14. März 2016)

6 Tonnen Grauwacke zur Kaschierung der Teichfolie im Teich,
gerade noch in der Einfahrt.....  

und schwupps  schon im Garten. 

Ein Danke an meine Eltern, Schwiegereltern und meine liebe Ehefrau, bei der tatkräfigen Unterstüzung die Steine umzulagern


----------



## supmo1969 (14. März 2016)

1,2 m tiefe erreicht, beginn mit der ersten Reihe Außenumrandung des Teiches, innen kommt später die zweite Reihe, zwischen beide Reihen kommt die Teichfolie


----------



## supmo1969 (18. März 2016)

So, die Folie liegt
           
Folie wird im Sichtbereich mit Steinen und Kies kaschiert
Wasser marsch


----------



## supmo1969 (18. März 2016)

weiter gehts mit der Füllerei


----------



## Flusi (18. März 2016)

hallo Guido,
das sieht ja schon mal recht vielversprechend aus
Wie und wann hast Du geplant, die Bepflanzung dort einzubringen
LG Flusi


----------



## supmo1969 (18. März 2016)

Hi Flusi,
das Projekt liegt ja schon was zurück, wie am Anfang schon geschrieben. 
Die Pflanzen kamen sofort, nachdem der Teichrand fertig war, in den Teich. Bilder folgen in den nächsten Tagen.
Schönes Wochenende
Gruß Guido


----------



## Flusi (18. März 2016)

...alles klar
auch Dir/Euch schönes WE
LG Flusi


----------



## supmo1969 (19. März 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
hier noch ein paar Bildchen aus September 2010


----------



## supmo1969 (19. März 2016)

So sah es dann im Oktober 2010 aus
habe (fast) fertig
erste Algenblüte ist da
   
Der Bachlauf wird in Angriff genommen


----------



## Tottoabs (19. März 2016)

Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Kies?


----------



## supmo1969 (19. März 2016)

In den Flachwasserzonen würde ich es wieder machen. Habe später auch den Boden damit belegt, würde ich nicht mehr machen, da ich keinen Bodenablauf habe, erschwert es das Absaugen doch ganz schön.
Habe den  Kies auf dem Boden verteilt, weil ich auf Kabel 1 ne Reportage gesehen hatte, wo Kies gegen das Mulm Problem angeprisen wurde. 
Noch den Problem, ein Koi hatte mal einen Kiesel im Maul und hat ihn nicht mehr von allein herausbekommen. 
Gruß Guido


----------



## Tottoabs (19. März 2016)

supmo1969 schrieb:


> wo Kies gegen das Mulm Problem angeprisen wurde.


Das sehe ich skeptisch.....nur weil der Mulm sich zwischen die Kies setzt ist er nicht weg. Das Zeug fault dann im Kies. Ich bin da immer für einen 0-8 Kiessand mit einem kleinen Lehm Anteil.


----------



## supmo1969 (20. März 2016)

Hi Totto,
angeblich sollten sich im Kies die Bakterien ansiedeln, die sich dann um den Mulmabbau kümmern. 
Bei uns sieht es eher "kümmerlich" mit dem Abbau aus. 
Mal schauen, ob ich den Kies wieder rausnehme.
Auf jeden Fall bekommt man den Kies aus dem Wurzelgeflecht sehr schlecht raus, so dass Sand die bessere Wahl wäre.

Schönen Sonntag noch.
Gruß Guido


----------



## Tottoabs (21. März 2016)

Ich habe hier zumeist nur negatives zum Kies gelesen ... deshalb fragte ich ja nach.


----------

